# Belvidere, Illinois-Home Visit



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Is there anyone in this area who can do a home visit for White Paws German Shepherd Rescue of Wisconsin?? Please p.m me if there is a possibility.

Thanks,

Maureen


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

bump


----------

